# 1969 GTO rear quarter panel rocker extension molding clips



## Yearn4GTO (Mar 27, 2021)

Hey fellas, I'm restoring a 69 Lemans conv and am looking for some help with finding some rear quarter panel rocker extension molding clips. The drivers side rear lower quarter was replaced and it's patch panel didn't have the studs for the clips. And the clips for both sides were lost in the process of the restoration. Anyone replace their clips with reproduction stuff?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

There will be large rectangular holes, not studs, for the clips if your car had moldings, but depending on when your car was built, it may not have them. They were deleted from production midway through the 69 model year.

Now if you do have the holes, the clips are available from Ames.



https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=J125T&order_number_e=NTE4MjI3Nw%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y


----------



## Yearn4GTO (Mar 27, 2021)

Mine has the studs


----------

